# Tortoise isn't eating!



## Rylatts (Jul 12, 2016)

Hello everyone,

I have a spur-thighed tortoise that was hatched in august 2015, his name in Sheldon (Original i know  )







Recently Sheldon hasn't been eating his food, also unless woken he doesn't wake up.
I haven't seen him poo in a while also, at least a week. same with urates.

He has lots nearly 10g which is very worrying!
I bath him daily with added Reptoboost, he gets fed weeds from the garden and also weeds that i have grown.
Recently i changed his enclosure and build my own one, he used to live in a vivarium (New home below)




He used to have wood chip as his substrate which was changed as i didn't think it was good for him, he now has "Tortoise life" as it was new i fear he ingested some of it.
At the basking end of the enclosure the temps are 30 Degrees c and at the opposite end it is 20-25 Degrees C.
I also have a cuttlefish in the enclosure for him to attack, and have a calcium supplement that i put on his food from time to time. Also as you can see there is a UV tube in his enclosure, also there is a heat mat in his home which is set to turn on when it drops below 19 Degrees C.

I think that's about it, if anyone has any other questions please ask as i'm starting to get worried 

I'm thinking about making an appointment to see the vets soon!​


----------



## BrianWI (Jul 12, 2016)

I read some reviews on that substrate and saw a couple got sick/ died from eating it


----------



## Rylatts (Jul 12, 2016)

BrianWI said:


> I read some reviews on that substrate and saw a couple got sick/ died from eating it


I will be phoning the vets tomorrow to book an appointment, is there a substrate that you would recommend?


----------



## BrianWI (Jul 12, 2016)

I like coarse coco fiber over fine coco fiber.


----------



## jockma (Jul 12, 2016)

I don't know if this will help with every tortoise, but when my RF had an impaction it helped to put him in a shower. I think the vibration on his shell as well as the larger area to walk around in helped.


----------



## Gillian M (Jul 12, 2016)

Sorry that your tort is not eating. I'd suggest a visit to the vet, the sooner the better. Good luck and please keep us updated.

And welcome to the forum!


----------



## Rylatts (Jul 13, 2016)

Appointment has been made, unfortunately the earliest they could do is Friday  but the upside is that's the day the tortoise specialist is in. Hope Sheldon will be okay for now, he did eat a small amount this morning but not much at all


----------



## jockma (Jul 13, 2016)

If it's been only a week and he hasn't gotten worse, that's good news. The fact that he ate a bit is good news too. I'm hoping for the best for both of you.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen (Jul 13, 2016)

jockma said:


> If it's been only a week and he hasn't gotten worse, that's good news. The fact that he ate a bit is good news too. I'm hoping for the best for both of you.


Eating a little should be okay. My tortoise ate some fir bark chips when i added it to her enclosure. I guess she was just curious cause she hasnt done it since. 
Your tortoise may have internal parasites. When you go to the vet, ask to do a fecal sample to check. My other tortoise had really bad parasites and he was the like yours, except he wouldnt eat


----------



## TammyJ (Jul 13, 2016)

All the best of luck and I hope the vet trip is the turning point for his recovery!


----------



## Rylatts (Jul 18, 2016)

Sheldon seems to be eating a little bit more now and isn't loosing weight, the vet phoned me and said that if there isn't any change bring him in. As there has been change i have decided for now to leave the trip to the vets, his substrate has been changed back to woodchip which was the one he was used to, i will be searching for a new substrate to use though!

Thanks for all the help everyone!

*Brian* suggested using "coarse coco fiber" is there any other recommendations or is this the best stuff to use? i have had so many people say different things, starts to get a bit confusing...


----------



## BrianWI (Jul 18, 2016)

Coco fiber is great for humidity, cheap and easy.


----------



## Rylatts (Jul 18, 2016)

*Just realized the pictures didn't upload before, so here are some pictures of Sheldon and his hand built enclosure!  Enjoy!*






​


----------



## jockma (Jul 18, 2016)

Gorgeous baby!

I'm glad he's eating more. Sometimes things like this just happen out of the blue. Mine didn't eat for 2 weeks because he didn't like one of the foods I was feeding him.

I recommend coco anything, I haven't tried the long fiber kind and only tried the compressed coir bricks but they're great at retaining moisture, don't cause impactions, and they don't mold so bugs don't infest the enclosure as easily (if you don't want them to, that is). Coco substrate also smells great.


----------



## TammyJ (Jul 19, 2016)

I don't like wood chips for any animal. What kind of wood anyway? Some is toxic.


----------



## TammyJ (Jul 19, 2016)

TammyJ said:


> I don't like wood chips for any animal. What kind of wood anyway? Some is toxic.


Plus, I think the food and water containers are too deep/too high-sided, depending on how big he is as I have not seen him in his enclosure so I am not aware of how big he is compared to the dishes. If he is small he may climb them and end up on his back, just telling you one of my experiences (and I am pretty new to tortoises).


----------



## JoesMum (Jul 19, 2016)

Hello

Taking a quick look at your enclosure, it does look rather dry. You need to raise humidity for your tort to grow smoothly. 

Coco coir and orchid bark are substrates that both hold moisture well. 

I also suggest you change over your food bowls. 

Those reptile bowls are not suitable for tortoises - they're a tipping hazard and torts find them difficult to drink from. Use your terracotta plant saucer for water - sink it into the substrate a little. 

Use a piece of slate or flat rock for food. Eating off it helps to abrade the beak, stopping it from overgrowing, and walking over it helps with keeping claws worn down. 

You could also do with some plants in there so your tort can graze and hide under them. Sink plants pots into the substrate so the plants can be changed easily - with a bit of the rim standing proud so your tort is less likely to flatten the plant by walking over it.


----------



## TammyJ (Jul 19, 2016)

Did I say his hide looks amazing? Nice job!


----------



## Rylatts (Jul 19, 2016)

Thank you everyone for your help, the picture of the enclosure has changed a little bit.

i'm now using slate to feed him from and will change the water dish to the terracotta pot, as for plants i have wheat grass growing in there and i sometimes put white clover plants growing also.

I will be buying a coco coir substrate soon also!

thanks again!!!

I will keep everyone updated


----------



## Rylatts (Jul 20, 2016)

Just found this: 
http://www.petsathome.com/shop/en/pets/coco-coir-fibre-brick-650g

Although it's from pets at home and I don't like using them much, would this be suitable?


----------



## JoesMum (Jul 20, 2016)

Rylatts said:


> Just found this:
> http://www.petsathome.com/shop/en/pets/coco-coir-fibre-brick-650g
> 
> Although it's from pets at home and I don't like using them much, would this be suitable?


It's fine, but probably cheaper to get it from your nearest B&Q - just check that it doesn't have fertilisers added


----------



## jockma (Jul 20, 2016)

There's a "pet supply store tax"...basically, take a cheap product and slap a "for pets" label on it and watch the price skyrocket 

So you can get coco coir bricks, huge ones, at any gardening center and it'll work just as well at half the price.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen (Jul 20, 2016)

His little "hut" is so cute


----------



## Rylatts (Jul 20, 2016)

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> His little "hut" is so cute



Thank you, it took me a while to make it  wanted it to look like a hobbit hole! Still need to add some things.


----------



## Rylatts (Jul 20, 2016)

jockma said:


> There's a "pet supply store tax"...basically, take a cheap product and slap a "for pets" label on it and watch the price skyrocket
> 
> So you can get coco coir bricks, huge ones, at any gardening center and it'll work just as well at half the price.



Just because it was convenient I got it from the petstore I will be adding it to his enclosure tomorrow  any recommendations? Or do I just add the water leave it for bit and straight into the enclosure?


----------



## BrianWI (Jul 20, 2016)

This is what I use on top of the fine coco...
http://www.petsmart.com/reptile/sub...P-1zAoH?_t=pfm=search&SearchTerm=coco+bedding


----------



## Rylatts (Jul 20, 2016)

BrianWI said:


> This is what I use on top of the fine coco...
> http://www.petsmart.com/reptile/substrate-bedding/exo-terra-coco-husk-tropical-reptile-terrarium-substrate-zid36-5133039/cat-36-catid-500013;pgid=r4NkKHw5jl1SRp23wxP3F72B0000cP-1zAoH?_t=pfm=search&SearchTerm=coco+bedding



Does it need something on top of the fine coco or can you just use it on its own?


----------



## Lyn W (Jul 20, 2016)

I always use boiling water to soak my coco coir blocks so it kills any bugs that may be in it. (obviously cold by the time I use it)


----------



## BrianWI (Jul 20, 2016)

I like the coarse on top so it doesn't stick to the tort, but others use just the fine.


----------



## Rylatts (Jul 20, 2016)

Thank you everyone for helping! I will be sure to keep everyone updated


----------



## Rylatts (Jul 20, 2016)

I have been thinking of a project to add to Sheldon's new enclosure, I want to setup a plant watering system either using a USB pump on a timer or just a drip system to keep all the plants watered as they don't last long in the heat.

What does everyone think?


----------



## Gillian M (Jul 21, 2016)

Rylatts said:


> *Just realized the pictures didn't upload before, so here are some pictures of Sheldon and his hand built enclosure!  Enjoy!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A gorgeous tort!


----------



## Rylatts (Jul 21, 2016)

New substrate has been put in, also some changes have been made to the enclosure. Thank you everyone for your help!

(Wheatgrass growing at the back also white clover has been plated to the right)







Just a quick question are you allowed to feed tortoises broccoli ? I have seen different websites saying different things 
​


----------



## jockma (Jul 21, 2016)

I love the shelter. Sheldon's doing the basking with legs out pose in the second pic so he seems happy 

How's the humidity?

I can't remember what it was that made broccoli an iffy thing to feed torts. I think they're high in oxalates or phosphorus or something like that that we don't want our torts to eat too much of. I don't feed it and never have, I don't know if it's dangerous to feed or just something that shouldn't be fed often.


----------



## Rylatts (Jul 21, 2016)

jockma said:


> I love the shelter. Sheldon's doing the basking with legs out pose in the second pic so he seems happy
> 
> How's the humidity?
> 
> I can't remember what it was that made broccoli an iffy thing to feed torts. I think they're high in oxalates or phosphorus or something like that that we don't want our torts to eat too much of. I don't feed it and never have, I don't know if it's dangerous to feed or just something that shouldn't be fed often.



The humidity at the moment is at 85, the coco is still a bit damp. I left it to dry for a good 2-3 hours before i put it in.

I wont be feeding him that then


----------



## JoesMum (Jul 21, 2016)

Rylatts said:


> New substrate has been put in, also some changes have been made to the enclosure. Thank you everyone for your help!
> 
> (Wheatgrass growing at the back also white clover has been plated to the right)
> 
> ...


The Tortoise Table Plant Database is the best place to look - they explain why they make a recommendation 

http://thetortoisetable.org.uk/site/plant_database_14.asp

Broccoli is "do not feed" if you look it up


----------



## Rylatts (Jul 21, 2016)

Sheldon's gone straight into his hide and buried himself in the new substrate  now that it's a lot deeper he has really wedged himself down, can't even see his head


----------



## Rylatts (Jul 21, 2016)

Sheldon's covered in substrate this morning under his heat lamp


----------



## Gillian M (Jul 22, 2016)

Rylatts said:


> Sheldon's covered in substrate this morning under his heat lamp
> 
> View attachment 181007


Oh, what a lovely pic!


----------



## jockma (Jul 22, 2016)

He's a marginated tortoise, right? He's beautiful. Oh no, I want one


----------



## Rylatts (Jul 22, 2016)

jockma said:


> He's a marginated tortoise, right? He's beautiful. Oh no, I want one



He's really cool! he spent over a hour basking this morning  The breeder said and it's on the certificate that hes a Spur-Thighed tortoise (Testudo graeca)


----------



## jockma (Jul 22, 2016)

Oops, all those years in school and I never learned to read  Regardless he's a beautiful baby!


----------



## Rylatts (Jul 22, 2016)

Just out of curiosity has anyone tried planting seeds in the coco choir? 

I had some spare seeds laying around and thought I would give it a go


----------



## Rylatts (Jul 23, 2016)

Rylatts said:


> Just out of curiosity has anyone tried planting seeds in the coco choir?
> 
> I had some spare seeds laying around and thought I would give it a go



Can confirm my own question it does grow in coco choir, my white clover is starting to come through!


----------



## Rylatts (Jul 23, 2016)

Sheldon's very determined to climb out of the window this morning  

(he gave up and used the door)​


----------

